# Sexing an Old German Owl Pigeon



## elsasketch (Apr 7, 2016)

I recently adopted an Old German Owl pigeon. The staff at the shelter referred to it as a male but I think it might be a female. Is there any way to identify what gender it is? It did have a bald patch on the back of its head which makes me think it is a female but I guess it could also be a male that got into too many fights? It lives in a flight cage with one other pigeon that I know is male. They get along. I have attached a photo of the owl pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If it lays an egg then you will know it's a female.


----------



## elsasketch (Apr 7, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> If it lays an egg then you will know it's a female.


Can vets do a DNA test on the bird to determine the sex? I heard they take blood from a toe nail.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes you can take blood from a nail or pluck a few feathers. I have mine tested in the UK Lab of this company. 

http://www.animalgenetics.us/Avian/Avian-Index.asp


----------

